# Need tips for giving the best BJ EVER!!!!



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

He doesn't complain...loves it when I do it...but I'm sure there are improvements that can be made.

My only concern is that he doesn't climax more quickly with a BJ. In past relationships, the guy has always climaxed very quickly from that. I mean, my H is very good at holding it....but I would love to be able to do it so well that I can have control over when he climaxes....I want to be so good at it that he CAN'T hold it!  Make sense??? 

Any tips/advise would be very helpful.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

For me the best, most exciting part of a BJ is when it is done with great enthusiasm. :smthumbup:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

enthusiasm lots of eye contact and use of hands to i think if we enjoy giving they cant help enjoy recieving  my husband loves me to look at him as much as possible whilst i give him a blo job .


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My H definitely loves the enthusiam factor. I honestly love giving him bj's, and he loves knowing that its not just a "chore"...LOL....I usually start when he is soft, because he likes the feeling of growing while I am doing it. 
Also, try to figure out what area of your husbands penis is the most sensitive...for my H, its the sides of it, so I always make sure to adjust my angle so that I can use my tongue up and down along the sides of his penis as I am sucking (I use a varying degree of suction too).


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, I've got some tips here... (warning, some crude language possibly to follow...)

Some of this may vary between different guys, so some trial and error might be involved. And you will have to have your goal in mind when picking techniques. Some are good for "hard, fast, and to the point" others are better for "Make it last, tease the hell out of him, and drive him nutz"...

#1.) Don't forget the balls. Cup them, massage them, suck them. Not all the time, but definitely here and there. Sucking on the balls would be a great way to "extend" the performance. Because it feels good to most men, but since it's not direct stimulation, it will make it last longer. Just don't be too rough. Along with that, and this will vary by men, but licking, sucking and caressing the "taint" is nice too. If you don't know what that is, let me know. 

#2.) Change speeds. If you get going really fast, then slow it down abruptly, and then back up, it will drive him NUTZ, which it sounds like is what you want. When going slow, long movements are the best. On the way "up", bring the head all the way out of your mouth, with your lips staying on the head, think of sucking on a sucker and pulling it out of your mouth while sucking on it. 

#3.) Hand and mouth together. Adds more stimulation, especially when you are driving for home. And with more "gifted" gentleman, where you can't get your mouth down the shaft as far. It will stimulate places your mouth can't quite reach. And mix it up, with hand going same direction as your mouth, and going the opposite direction. 

#4.) Use the tongue. Especially on the head. The head is very sensitive. So licking it or a tongue flicking is always good. Also refer back to the sucker thing, while you are pulling the "sucker" out of your mouth, get your tongue in the action at the same time. Also, like up and down the sides, or up the bottom of it, starting from where the shaft meets the scrotum, and continue up the the head. Some will even like you to take their penis and kind of slap it against your tongue/mouth a few times. 

#5.) Find the balance of rough and soft. If you are too soft, you won't get the feeling, but don't get so rough you leave marks. And watch the teeth...

#6.) Depending on your guy, some like their butt to be played with. Some do, some don't. But if you do this, don't ignore the equipment while doing it. 

#7.) This isn't necessary, but a lot of guys will like it better when it goes in your mouth and if you swallow. It's not a deal breaker or anything like that. But in my opinion, if she keeps going when I'm orgasming, without taking her mouth off of me, or blowing it all over my stomach, or stopping to run to the bathroom, it makes it just a little better. But like I said, if you can't or won't, it's not like we're not going to enjoy it or anything.

#8.) There's always things to add. And ice cube, pop rocks, things like that may help add sensation there. 

#9.) Use your "gifts". Rub your breasts up and down on his "area". If you can, shove your breasts together with his penis in the middle and move up and down (titty-****). Most guys love this in bursts, not as many would want this as their only stimulation though. 

There aren't so much techniques...

#10.) Already said, but enthusiasm and eye contact, and CONTROL!!!. Act like you really like doing it (which you maybe do) and it's actually making you feel good and you are controlling the entire situation. 

#11.) What you are wearing adds to it. While any guy would take it, no guy fantasizing about getting a hummer from his wife while she is wearing dirty, baggy old clothes. Naked or in some sexy underwear or something is nice. 

#12.) Be spontaneous. Nothing is better than surprising the hell out of him. If your only goal is just for him, just drop down and start doing it somewhere and sometime he wouldn't expect it. The best one I ever got was when I was in the living room. I just stood up, why wife walk up to me, gave me one kiss, then juts dropped to her knees and undid my pants. Nothing else done, nothing else said. Just "Boom!" and it was nice. She started right there, then stood up and pushed me to sit down on the couch. Which reminds me, be sure it's somewhere you can at least sit down, if not lay down. If I'm just getting a pure BJ and nothing else, I like it better if I'm more in a sitting position on a couch or a chair. Not that standing the whole time is bad, you just can't do quite as much. 


I'm sure I'll think of more. I'll put them on here.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

My likes are...

1. Don't go too fast! some women just think it's a race
2. Deep as you can, try and get that last little bit you 
normally can't if that's the case, it feels better. 
3. Sometimes put your best effort into the 
up motion instead of the down motion. Make sense? 
watch videos of guys masturbating, you'll notice they 
often put more energy into the up motion than down. 
Mimick that with your mouth.


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

GPR said:


> OK, I've got some tips here... (warning, some crude language possibly to follow...)
> 
> Some of this may vary between different guys, so some trial and error might be involved. And you will have to have your goal in mind when picking techniques. Some are good for "hard, fast, and to the point" others are better for "Make it last, tease the hell out of him, and drive him nutz"...
> 
> ...


*GPR*
Sorry to quote your whole post but I think I'm in love with you and I feel like forwarding this to my Wife, in fact all Wives should get these instructions by law when they get married.

My Wife don't like it and is selfish and so I don't get it but once or twice a year and even then it's short lived and not that good.

*raising5boyz*
Just the fact that you care enough about him to ask, how you can do it better for him, is doing enough. 
Plus your raising five of his boys too, man, I swear that your Husband's a lucky guy. 

Like I said I don't get it enough since I married my current Wife, but from what I can remember from memory of past ladies that cared enough to bring their A-game. All the stuff GPR listed so eloquently is all good, especially the not forgetting the balls and licking, the "taint" and up the bottom of the shaft.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey...thanks for all the replies/ideas....he's been gone for a couple of weeks....so between that and some of this new info....he's in for one hell of a treat when he gets back!!!


----------



## baddad (Jul 20, 2009)

BJ.....Whats that!!

When my wife found out that I liked it-----She would not do it anymore!!!!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just the fact that you asked and are thinking about this is huge! My compliments to you :smthumbup:

I think all the comments above are good. One that I would add is to keep going a little longer then he wants you to... make him squirm alittle....or alot


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

I LOVE it when my wife acts like she doesn't want to it's a whole power trip thing for me. If your husband isn't into things like that. Acting like you can't live without getting to blow him, should help. Talking about how big his joint is and how much you love it should help also.


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

baddad said:


> BJ.....Whats that!!
> 
> When my wife found out that I liked it-----She would not do it anymore!!!!


hahahaha not funny at all because the same thing happened to me
so why am I LMAO!!!:rofl:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i wish my wife would read this cause she sucks at it


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> i wish my wife would read this cause she sucks at it


Isn't that the point?? :rofl:


----------



## goatz (Jul 21, 2009)

6 rules 
Moan
Twist
Take it all in 
don't spend too much time licking and being playful
ALWAYS SWALLOW
let him see it in your mouth first before you swallow

Making myself horny, whew!


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

goatz said:


> don't spend too much time licking and being playful


I agree with this to a point. It's a difficult balance here. I love when my wife throws some other things in there, like some licking and things like that. But obviously, you don't want too much of it.


Most woman ask, "Why do you want a BJ when you can just have sex???"

My reply is:

"Think of Sex and BJ's as types of Beef. Of course I LOVE a nice juicy, top grade, cooked to perfection steak...... but that doesn't mean I don't want a regular old Burger every once in a while...."


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Um...so ....I guess I'm a little slow...lol. Which is the steak and which is the burger? I'm thinking the BJ is the steak??? Isn't a little sad that sex is a regular ol burger???

And how does steak and a burger intermixed during the same session rate??? 

Speak up...ALL MEN...inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

raising5boyz said:


> Um...so ....I guess I'm a little slow...lol. Which is the steak and which is the burger? I'm thinking the BJ is the steak??? Isn't a little sad that sex is a regular ol burger???
> 
> And how does steak and a burger intermixed during the same session rate???
> 
> Speak up...ALL MEN...inquiring minds want to know!


No, other way around. 

Steak is the best meat. Sex is the best intercourse. But that doesn't mean you don't want to just eat a burger now and then.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

raising5boyz said:


> And how does steak and a burger intermixed during the same session rate???


First thing is that, IMO, there is a distinction to be made between "Head" and "Foreplay Head".

Head is obviously an act of itself. There is a beginning, a middle, and a conclusion, which is when you reach the final goal. And there is only one character in the story, the man. 

Foreplay Head, is just a beginning, in which the conclusion is in a different book all-together (sex), in which a new character, the woman, is introduced.

You can do a little more, a little faster, a little harder, etc. with Head, because you are doing it just for him. You have no other worries than making him enjoy it. 

With foreplay head, it is best for woman to be a little selfish. You want him worked up, but you don't want to get him too far along. Maybe more of the teasing techniques, and less of the "driving for home" techniques. Especially if you are really good at giving head, you might cut into "your time" if you know what I mean, a little bit if you do to much, to well, to fast.


----------



## goatz (Jul 21, 2009)

I use a #2 trimmer attachment on it all and then shave the base and balls, my wife loves it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget to apply the Chicago theory on voting.

"Blow early, blow often"


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Lostandconfused said:


> Let her help ... she'll LOVE it and you will too!!!


I shave my hubby on a regular basis, all of his most intimate places. He LOVES the feel of it...the attention and care I put into it. He says its one of the most intimate things he's ever had done....and he loves the fun that comes afterward too!


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I've shaved for a long time, and my wife loves it.

I've never let her shave me or vis-versa. I guess I'm just too nervous about it. Maybe we'll have to try it though.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so glad that intercourse is the steak!!! lol

Ok...so point made...there is a difference between head and foreplay. 

Let me make sure I'm getting this. There should be times when it is all about him and has nothing to with me. So how often is ideal?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If you take care of the morning wood, the evenings are yours.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Don't forget to apply the Chicago theory on voting.
> 
> "Blow early, blow often"


:lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GPR is 100% accurate in his point by point post, from my "research".


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

raising5boyz said:


> I'm so glad that intercourse is the steak!!! lol
> 
> Ok...so point made...there is a difference between head and foreplay.
> 
> Let me make sure I'm getting this. There should be times when it is all about him and has nothing to with me. So how often is ideal?


It's always good when it's just about him. Just like there are times when it should be just about her. But typically, women are less likely to want just oral. Usually, (although it's been a while) we take turns, but sometimes it's a just me or just her and that's it.

And how often... it doesn't have to be very often. I mean foreplay head is always a good thing, but a just him thing is kind of up to you and him. The best time that comes to mind is when the woman is on her period. And as long as you don't cut into your actual sex activities.

I forgot to add, another great thing is "road head"... Your techniques will be limited, but there is little in life that is better than taking a boring car ride and turning it into an amazing BJ.

The thing about BJ's that Women should realize, that if they are good enough and do it often enough..... you have your man eating out of the palm of your hand!!!


----------



## dixie (Jul 7, 2009)

I found this link on "the best of criagslist"
it is a rather lengthy guide to giving a BJ. it is VERY GRAPHIC.
here is the link.
best of craigslist: Tips for giving head


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do people need "tips" on it? Doesn't it just come natural?


----------



## goatz (Jul 21, 2009)

NO not at all. Have you ever had anyone drag their teeth over your genitals? I have, it isn't pleasant.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Does it come naturally...? Well, no not at all. The first time I ever did it, the guy had to tell me what the hell to do. He said he wanted it...I was freakin clueless!!! Years later, it came more naturally when I got to a point in my sex life where I was actually turned on by the idea. At this point I would say I'm pretty good at it....But I figure there is no harm in asking for a few more ideas! :smthumbup:


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Why do people need "tips" on it? Doesn't it just come natural?




By that measure shouldn't guys naturally be experts at cunnilingus? 

It's the different equipment that throws a monkey wrench in the gears.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, it definitely doesn't come naturally. Its a skill that you have to perfect, and adapt really, since what works for one may not work for another. 
Sadly, there are too many guys that are NOT experts at cunnilingus....Lickily, my H is NOT in that category!


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

Blonddeee said:


> Isn't that the point?? :rofl:


thats funny, i cant cum right away either but i will agree, that enthusiasm is the most important. if i feel that my wife or anyone is doing it like a chore then its not that fun for me...eye contact is a plus, and just go to town...


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Lostandconfused said:


> Just a question for all these men that "want" a mind blowing bj ... have you tried shaving? I'm only asking because I went from "ewwww and gagging" to not being able to get enough and I do mean through completion.
> 
> Now honestly, my first impression when my husband wanted to shave was hmmmm I don't THINK so. But once it was done and I saw and felt it, well ... it's just so impressive in all it's glory and smoothness. A real tactile treat tbh.



I always shave. I'm an asphalt paver by trade. I sweat pretty much all day long...If I dont shave it gets pretty funky down there. I dont use a trimmer either...I use a razor blade. Smooooooth.


John


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> For the men who shave, is it difficult to do? I shave. He doesn't. It just seems like a delicate area....


You get used to it pretty quickly. It's not that hard really. A lot easier than I thought it would be. I use an actual razor on my scrotum and shaft and the area around, and then trim the rest of it very short. I do it in the shower using my wife's shaving cream and disposable razors. I've never really cut myself. I have gotten razor burn if I have a dull blade or try to go over the same spot over and over or something. But it's pretty easy.

The one thing, and ladies probably know this already, but once you start, you need to keep it up, because when it starts growing out, it will itch like crazy. People will think you've got something funky going on down there because you will be itching and adjusting so much.


----------



## goatz (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, by the way never under any circumstances use clippers on your scrotum. I bled like a stuck pig.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Yikes! Just the thought makes me cringe!


Me too.... that's wrong!!!! 


My wife who was/is a hair stylist, always jokes that if I make her mad, that my punishment will be that she will wax my balls...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

MMA_FIGHTER said:


> if i feel that my wife or anyone is doing it like a chore


:scratchhead:


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah MMA... who else does that for you?

So I was thinking about this thread last night... I had a guy over that I'm dating... you can connect the dots...anyways my jaw hurts today... I've never hurt myself doing that before... be careful ladies


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> For the men who shave, is it difficult to do? I shave. He doesn't. It just seems like a delicate area....


I started shaving/trimming a few months ago as my wife loves it.

I was "afraid" to sue a razor at first, the thought I might slice open my sack and the boys would fall out, etc.

I did it the first couple times with a beard trimmer...it worked, but I wouldn't recommend it, as goatz said, there is some bleeding involved if you get any knick at all.

I eventually tried the razor, and it works SO easy. Just use some type of shaving cream/gel like a woman does for her legs, and it glides real smooth. 

I shave either everything down there, even "backside", or I leave the "happy trail" from my belly all the way down, she loves that for some reason.

Sorry if all that was TMI, but long story short, just go with a razor, use lots of shave gel (razor burn down there SUCKS!), and he'll be fine.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Blonddee: Yes...I have hurt my jaw before too....so sore! lol Had to take a week off or so! I even started a thread in this section about it....the basic advice was...if you go at it too much it's just like excersing or stretching a muscle too much...so yeah...LADIES BE CAREFULL!!! 

I'm more careful now....how awful would it be to have to seek medical attention for injury and have to explain how you injured yourself!!!:rofl:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> It does get sore if you do it for too long. I think that's pretty common. I think it has something to do with the way you have to hold your jaw???


I've had a similar issue with my tongue before...was really sore the next day...but my wife had a great night!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

get the book, "tickle his pickle" worth every penny


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> get the book, "tickle his pickle" worth every penny



"Tickle....His....Pickle..." OMG. :rofl: 

You DO realize, GA, the next time I do the tickling I won't be able to stop laughing long enough, (this title will pop into my brain), to do ANYthing worth while! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think I need the book _JUST _because of the title!!! It does sound like a must have!

And if that title pops into _my_ mind at the wrong time....you're in trouble for even mentioning it GAsoccerman!!!:rofl:


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi- need to share a couple things...
Has anyone seen The Sweetest Thing... there's a scene where her tounge ring gets stuck on his peirced thing and the whole town shows up to help... turns into a song and dance number... cute movie 
And... I was driving the other day and I was behind this sweet looking older lady driving a Acura... her personalized plate said "HUMMERS"... i could understand if it was a actual hummer, but it was a nice little sedan... hee hee


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought this book for my wife...she read it and executed it....

It was SOOOOOOO GOOOOOOD I had to beg her to stop becuase I almost passed out!!!! She had a good laugh, she went from a "OK" to a PHD in one reading


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I enjoy a blowjob 1000x more when I'm in a 69 position and can lick, play, finger or use a vibrator on my wife while she's sucking me. That extra stimulation is crazy good.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

for the record, I also trim and shave...

Been doing it for about 6 years now, wife loves it nice and clean.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well think i better add this book to my wish list


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! Just bought the book on Ebay. Can't wait for it to get here!!! I'll let you all know what I think.....and more importantly...what HE thinks!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Many good points in this thread, and funny ones too.

For some of us however shaving completely is out of the question.
Not because of any fear of it but because it would be counter productive. My W is a great fan of body hair...turned on by it in fact.
Now everyone, all together now......eeeewwwwww! LOL 


Tis true. I am condemned to 'hairiness'. I trim things up and she gets antsy. haha...


----------



## still reeling (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay - curiosity got the best of me - had to order the book!!! This could be fun...........!!


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

My hubby always said he hated blowjobs because women just did them wrong or because they felt like they had too.Now he thinks about what i do to him while he is at work even! First of all you have to love it to do it good.I personally take my time smelling, licking and teasing!For him it is the combo- sucking, playing with balls and the prostate.He is also, hard to get off ...but this never fails!I love it! Have fun!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

gabejoel said:


> My hubby always said he hated blowjobs because women just did them wrong


As compared to men?? :scratchhead: 
Couldn't resist.


----------



## still reeling (Jul 17, 2009)

I do enjoy very much giving a BJ and the H loves it - and it turns me on that he is so turned on and enjoying it!! However like someone posted above - there is always room for improvement!! :smthumbup:


----------



## boogdar (May 1, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> i wish my wife would read this


Thanks for writing that. I have been plugging "I wish my wife would read this" into google. I'm coming up with so many good pages on how to keep my man happy. This is one of the best.

Not that I'm surprised, but A LOT of the pages are about blow jobs. :smthumbup:


----------



## boogdar (May 1, 2010)

hitched4ever said:


> My W is a great fan of body hair...turned on by it in fact.
> Now everyone, all together now......eeeewwwwww! LOL


Eeeewwwwww!......

Just kidding, I agree with your wife. I love my big burly hairy hubby! Less work for him anyway, he can be au natural. 

I'd hate to condemn him to shaving his whole body all the time, It's annoying enough for me and I don't grow half the hair he does.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Men need to "Man scape" to allow her more enjoyment. My wife can always make me shoot off no problem. 
It's a visual thing too, I love watching me slide in/out of her mouth. 
Lots of balls / sucking / licking
Keep it wet
Use your tongue


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I was under the mistaken impression that my h. didn't like, or was bored by them. Sorry we've missed out on the years.


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

everafter said:


> I was under the mistaken impression that my h. didn't like, or was bored by them. Sorry we've missed out on the years.


If he is bored by them it would be because he thinks your doing it as a chore.....There were times in years past that a BJ did very little for me because I didn't feel she was really into it. Best tip I could give is if the woman truly enjoys it....which would fall under enthusiasm.

My wife bought the "Tickle his Pickle" book and I can't even describe the difference between now and before she read the book.  I had said for quite awhile that performing oral on her was a huge turn on for me. Now when she does it to me, I can see it is also a turn on for her. I get more BJ in the average week than I did in complete years prior to her reading that book.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

triton1984 said:


> If he is bored by them.


I've learned he wasn't, and isn't...gotta make up for lost time


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

triton1984 said:


> If he is bored by them it would be because he thinks your doing it as a chore.....There were times in years past that a BJ did very little for me because I didn't feel she was really into it. Best tip I could give is if the woman truly enjoys it....which would fall under enthusiasm.
> 
> My wife bought the "Tickle his Pickle" book and I can't even describe the difference between now and before she read the book.  I had said for quite awhile that performing oral on her was a huge turn on for me. Now when she does it to me, I can see it is also a turn on for her. I get more BJ in the average week than I did in complete years prior to her reading that book.


I HIGHLY recommend that book. I've been a Sex Nerd for seven years, now, and I haven't found a better, more no-nonsense guide to fellatio.


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

I can use a laugh (etc!), ha!

This site's great...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> No definately not - when I didn't know any better, my poor H sometimes felt teeth.  Plus you have to find out what he likes, it is not always the same every time.


My husband likes teeth


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

triton1984 said:


> If he is bored by them it would be because he thinks your doing it as a chore.....There were times in years past that a BJ did very little for me because I didn't feel she was really into it. Best tip I could give is if the woman truly enjoys it....which would fall under enthusiasm.
> 
> My wife bought the "Tickle his Pickle" book and I can't even describe the difference between now and before she read the book.  I had said for quite awhile that performing oral on her was a huge turn on for me. Now when she does it to me, I can see it is also a turn on for her. I get more BJ in the average week than I did in complete years prior to her reading that book.


I orgasm most times when I give him a BJ. I love it. It makes me very wet too...he loves that


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

For the curious poster...

Bump!


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> For the curious poster...
> 
> Bump!


Because we don't have enough threads going on this subject today?:rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

uphillbattle said:


> Because we don't have enough threads going on this subject today?:rofl:


I know, right? :lol: :rofl:


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Swallow, swallow swallow......................unless he would want to come on your face


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

Just curious, does the Tickle his Pickle book include more than what's already been posted here? Anything new? After 21 years I like to think I know my way around hubby's junk and he's a very happy camper in the BJ dept, but is there more in this book that we haven't covered on this thread?


----------



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

After my wife gave birth to our son via c-section before it was o.k for us to resume sex is when she perfected her technique. I personally love when she flattens out her tongue and makes her tongue "soft" while giving oral and using her hand on the bottom half with her mouth on the top half. Also, she used to swallow, but when she got pregnant and since then, she says the texture bothers her and makes her gag now so she takes it in her mouth, then runs to the sink to spit it out. I think its funny watching her dart to the restroom to spit it out!!! But i dont think it could possibly even be in the running for best b.j ever to him if you dont swallow or at least let him finish in your mouth, then spit it out.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

FWIW, if she is letting me finish in her mouth, I could care less if she spits or swallows. Maybe some other men feel the same way.

Usually by this point she is worked up and starts begging me to enter, so I rarely get to finish this way.


----------



## Screenp2 (Dec 4, 2011)

We never forget our last BJ.. my birthday 8 yrs ago!


----------



## SexyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

I LOVE giving BJ. I would do it daily if he let me.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

southern wife said:


> I know, right? :lol: :rofl:


The subject of BJs, porn, dealing with sex drive imbalances for example, will always be popular threads because there is so much controversy about them or is a topic that people are passionate about or they are topics that people seem most interested in as evidenced by the amount of replies and posts.. 

So why do people feel the need to be critical of postings that are redundant? 

If we want to encourage more people to post and reply to get different opinions isn't aren't derogatory comments about the redundancy of posts kind of counterproductive? A new post may take what you might refer to as "a topic that has been beaten to death" in a new direction and add insight. 

Perhaps we should also let users know that their is a search functionality on this site that allows you to review past posts and or replies. 

Seasons greetings.


----------

